
The Touch-Screen Generation - kareemm
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/04/the-touch-screen-generation/309250/?single_page=true
======
platz
Although I skimmed a bit, but I was a little let down when the author started
heavily editorializing the issue. I guess I just want to see more data and
less up-font opinions on issues like this.

